# Panama City Beach @ LANDMARK Holiday Sat-Sat  8/22-29 $700



## squiggle (Jul 9, 2015)

Oceanfront unit,   2BR/2Ba on the 12th floor, king bed in MBR, 2nd BR with 2 full beds, full size pull out sofabed in the LR. Balcony extends from the living room to MBR. Parking free for one car.
Check in 4PM , must be at least 25 yr old with valid ID, checkout at 10 am. Guest name to be added once payment received.


----------



## squiggle (Jul 23, 2015)

Still available - reduced to $650/ week


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Right on the beach!


----------



## squiggle (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes right on the beach. Sunrise and sunset view from the balcony. 
Still available.


----------



## squiggle (Jul 27, 2015)

squiggle said:


> Yes right on the beach. Sunrise and sunset view from the balcony.
> Still available.


Still available.


----------



## thompson4654 (Jul 29, 2015)

sent you email


----------



## squiggle (Jul 31, 2015)

Final call before RCI deposit.


----------



## squiggle (Aug 3, 2015)

No longer available.


----------

